# CarBlogging Episode 2: What's PREACHING ?!?!



## BlackCalvinist (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey PBers!

Here's the LONG overdue episode 2 of Carblogging. Episodes 3 and 4 are already recorded and I'll be uploading them probably weekly. 

If you missed part 1 (What's Good Preaching ?), click here.
YouTube - CarBlogging - Episode 1: What's REALLY Good Preaching ?

Here's the current episode of CarBlogging:
Episode 2: What's PREACHING ? What's Expository Preaching ?
YouTube - CarBloggin' - Episode 2: What's Preaching ? What's GOOD preaching ?


----------

